# Friday Weekly Check-In:  1/21 - 1/27/05



## Catseye (Jan 22, 2005)

Okay, I'll start us off.  I lost a pound this week.  I had four good diet days, but only exercised two days, so I'll have to be content with that.  

How did everyone else do?


Cats


----------



## pdswife (Jan 22, 2005)

Exercised 4 times!  4 days in a row!!  It's a first for me.

Not sure about the loss of poundage since I've promised myself that
I'll only weigh in on Tuesday mornings.


Feeling good!

smiles to all of you


----------



## Catseye (Jan 22, 2005)

pdswife1 said:
			
		

> Exercised 4 times!  4 days in a row!!  It's a first for me.
> 
> Not sure about the loss of poundage since I've promised myself that
> I'll only weigh in on Tuesday mornings.



It looks like we have two preferred weigh-in days then, Tuesdays and Fridays.  Maybe we should set up a weekly thread titled from Monday through Sunday, something like "Weekly Check-in, 1/24 - 1/30", and let everyone weigh themselves when they prefer, so long as they post their results sometime before close of Sunday?  What does everyone think?

PD, great going on the exercise!  When it's hard to do, four days in a row is like pulling a boat with your teeth, ain't it?    


Cats


----------



## middie (Jan 22, 2005)

i only went to the gym twice this week.
lost 1 pound


----------



## kyles (Jan 23, 2005)

I've been doing well with the healthy eating. I have been baking cakes and cookies for a works thing, and still managed to stay on the straight and narrow. My trick is to have little bits of fruit like cherries and grapes on the counter, so if I feel tempted I have something to snack on.

We are having a fundraiser at work for the Tsunami victims, and I am using this opportunity to purge the last of the baking goods out of the house, without wasting them! I weigh tomorrow so will let you know if any friends have joined the pounds that left me last week!!!


----------



## amber (Jan 24, 2005)

I exercised three times last week, but I think I can do better than that.  I'll try four times this week, or more.  Over the past year I've developed chronic lower back pain, so I'm trying more exercises to strengthen that area.  I've begun to write down the days I exercise so I can keep track.
I'll weigh in tomorrow.  

Your all doing very well on your diets!  Oh I made a lowfat breakfast this morning.  I'll post it in the eggs forum.


----------



## kyles (Jan 25, 2005)

Woo hoo!!! I lost another 3 pounds this week!!! Yippee!!!


----------



## Catseye (Jan 25, 2005)

kyles said:
			
		

> Woo hoo!!! I lost another 3 pounds this week!!! Yippee!!!



FabUUUU, Kyles!  What a great reward for passing up the temptations of all your cakes you had to bake for work.  Like PD's sig line says, Nothing tastes as good as being thin feels.  Which, by the way, I've adopted as my mantra.    


Cats


----------



## PA Baker (Jan 25, 2005)

Congratulations, Kyles!  You're doing a great job!


----------



## middie (Jan 25, 2005)

kyles you're doing great !!!
keep it going !!!


----------

